# Out to Sea



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 28, 2006)

wow, like #s 4 & 1 the most


----------



## n2photos (Mar 28, 2006)

How cute are these!?!
Looks like fun a fun day at sea.

These are just too sweet and what handsome little fellas ya got there.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks Jeff & n2photo!  N2photo, it was a fun day...  thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 28, 2006)

The boat is in the water and it is not?
(Your sons' different eyes never fail to amaze me!) 
Beautiful series. Just lovely. I wish I had been able (or willing) to take photos of this quality when my children were this little... but now it is too late , thankfully my sister took a number of good ones at the time (!) .


----------



## TBaraki (Mar 28, 2006)

The eyes in #5 are awesome!  Oh to be young again; that looks like fun.:mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 28, 2006)

you certainly have become quite comfortable with your new camera. what a fun series with quality shots :thumbup: 

thanks for capturing your day. i missed being there :hugs:


----------



## Alpha (Mar 29, 2006)

#5 is great!


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2006)

sure look like fun... i wanna play!.... oh, yea im 29....bummer....  i still would have played anyway  ... wonderful series calliope, good colours and compositions :thumbup:


----------



## anicole (Mar 29, 2006)

Their little faces in #6 ... PRICELESS!!!  

Calliopallie ... you da woman, girlie!  Awesome shots from what looks to be an awesome day!


----------



## Alison (Mar 29, 2006)

#1 & #5 are my favorites! I love seeing photos of the boys, makes me remember when my boys were that age. It seems like it was yesterday and here they are about to go off to school  You really captured the spirit of their adventure :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

you have really captured their sweet expressions...

your becoming a whiz at portrait shots .....the pics of your kids are so detailed and beautiful......

calliope your children are gorgeous....you and jonmikal have great genes together...


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2006)

LOVE that series, and seeing the story unfold, complete with surprise ending.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Antarctican!  They're so fun to photograph and their facial expressions crack me up!  I just had to make it into a story!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2006)

Your little ones do have expressive faces!  My nephews are a bit older (6 and 9) and are now either awkward or uncooperative in front of a camera. Hope it's just a phase they're going through, cuz this "Aunty" loooves taking their picture.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Brilliant shots Linda.  ...and a great storyline too.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Chiller...

Antarctican, it's terrible when they get to the age where they don't want pics taken of them.  I have 8 nieces and nephews of which 6 hate their photos taken.  The other two are 2 & 1 so they don't have a choice!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 29, 2006)

brilliant shooting, just awesome,.. so cute these lads are... and please tell me what is going on in 7??


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Great series Calliope.....  these are all just too good!  I'm partial to anything nautical anyway but your boys are adorable and so photogenic - they make the shots.  Looks like they had a great time too...
Archangel...  being 29 is not an excuse to not play any more.  Hell, I'm 51 and I'll get down on the floor and play with any 5 year-old.  I play tug-of-war with our poodle and his doggie bones (they taste pretty good too).:lmao:  My nieces and nephew (1,3,6) refer to me as the "crazy uncle"...


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 30, 2006)

more than snapshots i would say!  love them!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Ray, Dave & Raindrops...


----------



## woodsac (Mar 30, 2006)

I completely missed this :blushing:

Every one of these are great Linda! Love the eyes and expressions! And the framing in some of these is excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 30, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> *I completely missed this* :blushing:
> 
> Every one of these are great Linda! Love the eyes and expressions! And the framing in some of these is excellent :thumbsup:


 
Uh-huh, ignoring me I see!  :er:   Just kidding!  Thanks for your comment!


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 30, 2006)

That first shot is brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## Karalee (Apr 2, 2006)

Something tells me that as these 2 get older, your going to be more and more busy trying to keep up with them


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 5, 2006)

nice shots linda, number 4 is awesome... :thumbup:


----------

